# Ammonium nitrate 34-0-0 question



## Mardel74 (Aug 16, 2020)

Is ammonium nitrate still available? I always see urea an ammonium sulfate mention but no much about nitrate which is supposed to be better than urea. Is it a down side to it?


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

It goes BOOM.

Because of its danger and potential use by terrorists, ammonium nitrate is subject to strict regulation in most places.

One issue with ammonium nitrate is that it requires special storage that is expensive to implement for the retailer, documented Homeland Security oversight and it is a massive liability.


----------



## Mardel74 (Aug 16, 2020)

robjak said:


> It goes BOOM.
> 
> Because of its danger and potential use by terrorists, ammonium nitrate is subject to strict regulation in most places.
> 
> One issue with ammonium nitrate is that it requires special storage that is expensive to implement for the retailer, documented Homeland Security oversight and it is a massive liability.


😬thank you for the info,it was recommended to me a couple years ago,in my soil test as a source of N .Ammonium nitrate 34-0-0or urea 46-0-0


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

robjak said:


> It goes BOOM.
> 
> Because of its danger and potential use by terrorists, ammonium nitrate is subject to strict regulation in most places.
> 
> One issue with ammonium nitrate is that it requires special storage that is expensive to implement for the retailer, documented Homeland Security oversight and it is a massive liability.


We renovated our driving range around 2014 and as part of our grow in process, we used AN as our source of N....well it was 10 acres, so we needed quite a bit. I remember we ordered something like 3-4 pallets (pallet = 1 ton). When the truck showed up with only 500 pounds, we learned our first lesson in "nope, we won't use that again". Driver says, "I can only transport 500 lb / trip"...few days later once all the product was there, we had a state inspection - I've never had one of these before. We had to explain to the men in slacks and collard shirts + the guy sampling the fert that we had already used X amount of product in our first round of fertilization. They were totally cool about it, but it opened my eyes and I learned a few things.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

A few more tons than viva.

https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fpubh.2021.657996/full


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

With all of this being said you are just better off using Ammonium Sulfate(21-0-0) or Urea (46-0-0) both can be found relatively cheaply and easily. And Nitrogen is Nitrogen for the most part.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> With all of this being said you are just better off using Ammonium Sulfate(21-0-0) or Urea (46-0-0) both can be found relatively cheaply and easily. And Nitrogen is Nitrogen for the most part.


Second the 21-0-0. A very good source of quick N


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I was just reading about this earlier. It's not classified as flammable. Rather, under high temperatures, it decomposes to form compounds that are, and can spontaneously ignite. But apparently only under certain temperatures (certain amount of activation energy).

If you wanted to use it, you'd have to get agricultural fertilizers.


----------

